# My MAC Fantasy... "Of Color"



## OnaFyre (Sep 13, 2006)

to have a collection (that would be included in the perm. collection) that was geared toward people of color. It would be called "of Color." And they would bring back all of the women of color who've been pimped out, I mean, have modeled for MAC, and bring back disc. colors that were more for us (Reed blush)... and bring in some men of color... and that wonderful girl who gave them the idea... And the colors would look good on lighter folks too, but the focus would be on us...  

We can dream...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 13, 2006)

beautiful idea.


----------



## aziza (Sep 14, 2006)

What a gorgeous idea!!!! Woo...that's one collection I would certainly buy!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 14, 2006)

.. and RuPaul would be the muse *sighs* one can dream


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 14, 2006)

Fabulous!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a great idea.  Maybe one day.


----------



## calbear (Feb 11, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh.  There would be gorgeous rich lip liners, more blushes that show up, MSF's in tones that work for us as highlighters and as blush, bronzers that aren't orangey...oh we could go on.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 11, 2007)

all i had to read was "bring in some men of color" and my eyes lit up...

i completely agree with this suggestion, since MAC allows even its lighter clientele in asia to have their needs met with their foundations/skin care.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2007)

Yeah I want a Women of Color collection too!  (stamps foot!)  And I also miss Reed, but one seller on Amazon carries it.


----------

